# D2G Froyo SBF links are all bad



## SFlynn116 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am trying to put CM7 on my phone but it needs a Froyo base and I can't find any D2G SBFs out there for Froyo.

My phone came from Assurion with GB preinstalled and I can't find any CM versions that will run on GB yet. (I'll take that too but it seems like I would have to build this from source since these links seem down for me as well)

All the links out in the web seem to be down due to the Megaupload servers being shut down... multiupload.com also seems down.

I would love to SBF back to Froyo just so I can put a new rom on... moto blur is killing me.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

dont use the "official" cm for D2G. That one has major problems. Use one of the builds in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/. Theyre based off GB and are alot more stable.

This is the post with the latest build that I know of: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/page__view__findpost__p__445031


----------



## SFlynn116 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks! That worked awesome. So far it's running like a dream!

Love this mod. Makes my phone run like a champ.


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

I figure there'd be a chance that people coming into this thread would actually be trying to hunt down a FroYo SBF for the D2G

I was somehow able to hunt down one of the last remaining links to 2.4.330 a couple weeks ago. I will now post it here to keep it alive. Feel free to toss this link around other forums too!

Please note: The Team Blackhat Band Unlock WILL work on this version too! Not just .229

https://rapidshare.com/files/784603910/VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.rar


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll upload it to my hosting again too.


----------

